# New from Norfolk



## Maxemoss (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello, feel a bit of a fraud being here as I don't have a camper or a motor home. Just my car!
Name is Maxine, got two children of 11 and 13, and my husband and I cope with each other by living separately! On my nights off from children, I like to take myself off on little adventures. 
I was wild camping in bivvy and tents for a bit, can't afford a camper right now. Or at least can't justify it!
I discovered with the seats down in my nissan almera, and the windows covered, and behind front sears blocked with plywood, I can have my own sleeping space in the back. Totally comfortable, padded mattress, luxury really! I take a little mini stove to make coffee in the morning, and carry water. I love the freedom of realising I can stay almost anywhere, just for cost of fuel ( and cars less roomy, but also less conspicuous!)
I tend to head for the coast, and relish watching the sunset, and sunrise, with silence all around me.
I don't really get scared, try not to let my imagination win. I also stick a pair of v large men's boots on the passenger seat!
I feel I'll be able to camp longer on the car, especially as it gets colder, than I will on a tent. And prefer it for the security too.
Last weekend, slept on southwold harbour.
Hope ok to be here, but understand if you went to throw me off for not being a proper motor homer... ;-)


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.
Cannot see it being a problem, no different to a using a van. I'm sure we have members with no vehicle that can be used for camping.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello there, don't worry about not having a motorhome the site is about wild camping doesn't matter how you choose to camp. you might like the spot I'm on at the moment although not  on the coast  or not wild camping as it is a CS site attached to Whitwell Station, it is pretty secluded but only a mile outside of Reepham and you wouldn't be the first to stay in a car overnight here, Camping & Caravanning Site 133/097 | Whitwell Station


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 23, 2014)

Hmmnnnn....


----------



## FULL TIMER (Sep 23, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Hmmnnnn....



 Ironic isn't it considering what forum we are on  but ideal for us fulltimers  and for meets as plenty of people found out last year


----------



## Maxemoss (Sep 23, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Hmmnnnn....



Excuse me? 
Is this some forum code I'm not yet familiar with?


----------



## Maxemoss (Sep 23, 2014)

FULL TIMER said:


> Ironic isn't it considering what forum we are on  but ideal for us fulltimers  and for meets as plenty of people found out last year



What is ironic, I'm not understanding?


----------



## Maxemoss (Sep 23, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Hi and wellcome.
> Cannot see it being a problem, no different to a using a van. I'm sure we have members with no vehicle that can be used for camping.
> 
> Happy wilding.
> ...



Thankyou v much !


----------



## Maxemoss (Sep 23, 2014)

FULL TIMER said:


> Hello there, don't worry about not having a motorhome the site is about wild camping doesn't matter how you choose to camp. you might like the spot I'm on at the moment although not  on the coast  or not wild camping as it is a CS site attached to Whitwell Station, it is pretty secluded but only a mile outside of Reepham and you wouldn't be the first to stay in a car overnight here, Camping & Caravanning Site 133/097 | Whitwell Station



Thank you. As it happens, I live about half a mile from there, know the people that run it!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 23, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Hmmnnnn....



??????


----------



## FULL TIMER (Sep 23, 2014)

Maxemoss said:


> Thank you. As it happens, I live about half a mile from there, know the people that run it!



Nice one, we like it  and spend quite a bit of our time here  ,I'll probably be organising another wild camping forum meet here in April.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 23, 2014)

One of the long serving members on here doesn't have a MH either & just curls up in his car so you are not alone in your mode of wild camping. Welcome aboard & have fun.


----------



## Andy57 (Sep 24, 2014)

Surely the type of vehicle one uses is immaterial. The spirit of wild camping should at the center of the forum. Welcome and enjoy the site.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 24, 2014)

The poster has a motor & is using it as a home for the night, join the dots & it becomes a motorhome. That is what it says in my 'Book of Definitions For 3 Year Olds' anyway. Just wish I understood it.

Reading the opening post it sure looks like Maxemoss has got wild camping well & truly under her skin, a kindred spirit if ever there was one.


----------



## Maxemoss (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you v much for the warm welcome


----------



## izwozral (Sep 24, 2014)

It is a pleasure ma'am.


----------



## donkey too (Sep 24, 2014)

Yep, Welcome to the mad house.
Hope to see you around some time.
Make the most of those precious moments alone watching the sun go down. I love to do the same thing among others like laying in the van listening to thew rain pelt down etc.:lol-053:
I also love the station and stay there when ever I can get time to do so. The stock Doombar in the bar so that is an incentive.:cheers::welcome::welcome:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Sep 24, 2014)

Maxemoss said:


> What is ironic, I'm not understanding?



The fact that I'm mentioning a camp site on a wild camping forum which I assumed is what simplyloco was referring to with the  " Hmmnnnn...." comment


----------



## donkey too (Sep 24, 2014)

I have to say Mark that the station field is a lot wilder than camping in a concrete car park or a street gutter with the curtains tightly closed. and I know which I prefer any day


----------



## motorhomemike (Sep 24, 2014)

once you get in to wild/camping what ever type you get hocked then you will swop your car for a cheap van and then it begins enjoy


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 24, 2014)

FULL TIMER said:


> The fact that I'm mentioning a camp site on a wild camping forum which I assumed is what simplyloco was referring to with the  " Hmmnnnn...." comment



Not at all and my apologies for casting seeming aspersions. I was merely slightly sceptical of the rather fulsome first post. I'm pleased to have been proved wrong!
John


----------



## Maxemoss (Sep 24, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Not at all and my apologies for casting seeming aspersions. I was merely slightly sceptical of the rather fulsome first post. I'm pleased to have been proved wrong!
> John



Apology accepted, no worries.. "Hmmmm" was really telling me nothing...! 
Clearly my introductory post was more wordy than your response, but hey, was just trying to say a bit about myself. ;-)


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi and  :welcome: to the forum, we have a motorhome, but have just spent the last ten days in France having taken the car, 4 nights sleeping in  the car and the rest in a tent, must admit it was a bit cramped in the car as we had a lot of gear with us, but would we do it again? definitely, its great fun however you camp.:banana:


----------



## Malco (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't reply to mutch conversation on here but you made me feel i must wish you well. Only within the last hour we were talking of doing a Norfolk trip my favourite memories. Memories that your children will cherish. Malc


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 24, 2014)

Maxemoss said:


> Apology accepted, no worries.. "Hmmmm" was really telling me nothing...!
> Clearly my introductory post was more wordy than your response, but hey, was just trying to say a bit about myself. ;-)



No worries here either: a lot of the posters on here start, continue, and finish quite anonymously, hence my initial reaction!
John


----------



## Maxemoss (Sep 24, 2014)

Malco said:


> I don't reply to mutch conversation on here but you made me feel i must wish you well. Only within the last hour we were talking of doing a Norfolk trip my favourite memories. Memories that your children will cherish. Malc




Thankyou!
Haha, I go without the children. They prefer camping on campsites, or hotels! Wasted on them.
 Took my son wild camping in a tent, he missed wifi!
But they've many many happy Norfolk memories from days out, and we have awesome beaches.


----------



## Maxemoss (Sep 24, 2014)

​


siimplyloco said:


> No worries here either: a lot of the posters on here start, continue, and finish quite anonymously, hence my initial reaction!
> John



Maybe it's a gal thing! ;-).
Pleased to have had so many lovely replies


----------

